# Increase in fuel consumption



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Fiat Ducato X250 2.3 Multijet 40,000m (2007)

Currently in Southern Spain and concerned about an increase in fuel consumption from what was a regular 27/28 mpg to 22/24 mpg. From my records this started halfway through my last UK trip but as I was doing a lot of mixed running about I didn't worry too much and thought it would balance out. But it hasn't - over several fill-ups I'm now only getting 22/23 mpg.

Nothing has been altered or changed, except a new timing belt about a month earlier. Just before we came away it had a service and Mot but all ok including emissions. There are no warnings or smoke and no evidence of a fuel leak anywhere. My driving style has not changed either. The engine runs smoothly and quietly and appears to be pulling normally (although I could be compensating for loss of power I suppose).

I've checked for dragging brakes, tyre pressures and no unusual wear patterns. I'm now starting to think of something more serious;

Restricted fuel filter? - Don't think it was changed at the service
Heaven forbid - the turbo on the way out
Or maybe because I don't thrash it, the cat has "sooted up" - the tail end pipe is very black and sooty.

Looking for opinions/ideas now before I cancel the crossing to Morocco next week

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

TerryL said:


> Fiat Ducato X250 2.3 Multijet 40,000m (2007)
> 
> Currently in Southern Spain and concerned about an increase in fuel consumption from what was a regular 27/28 mpg to 22/24 mpg. From my records this started halfway through my last UK trip but as I was doing a lot of mixed running about I didn't worry too much and thought it would balance out. But it hasn't - over several fill-ups I'm now only getting 22/23 mpg.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the timing was not set spot on although it is obviously good enough to run without errors?


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

That was my first thought, but it should have shown straightaway and it didn't appear to.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Last year just after a service, my X250 showed 34/35 mpg. Driving over the hills into Spain it dropped to 27 mpg. Touring Andalusia it climbed back to 29 mpg and after returning home to the UK it reads a steady 30.2 mpg. I assume that the air filter may be offering greater resistance which would be my first guess for your case.

Alan


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Terry

This time of year is Spain dose tend to be windy this can have an adverse affect on your fuel consumption.
First thing to check is your Air Filter, if it very dirty then this also can reduce your MPG.
If you had a problem with any of the engine components i.e. sensors or the lambda on the cat then you would have a fault light come up on the dash.

Hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with Alan - check your air filter. Was it replaced at last service (or previous to that) - if not it may now be clogged up and increasing fuel consumption. Easy to check, and replace yourself.

DavidL

Edit. Ray's typing fingers faster than mine!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dalspa said:


> I agree with Alan - check your air filter. Was it replaced at last service (or previous to that) - if not it may now be clogged up and increasing fuel consumption. Easy to check, and replace yourself.
> 
> DavidL
> 
> Edit. Ray's typing fingers faster than mine!


When I checked my air filter after 15,000 miles of use I found it was as good as new except for a circle that was directly facing the air inlet. Turning it through 180 degrees gave it a new lease of life.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

What about the quality of the fuel.
A few years ago, I had a Freelander and used to fill up at Texaco, Shell whatever and got good consumption.
During a mad streak I filled with Morrisons and it dropped by 10mpg. 
We found the same recently when my wife filled her car at Morrisons. This may not be relevant to your case, but I avoid supermarket fuel wherever possible.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hawcara said:


> What about the quality of the fuel.
> A few years ago, I had a Freelander and used to fill up at Texaco, Shell whatever and got good consumption.
> During a mad streak I filled with Morrisons and it dropped by 10mpg.
> We found the same recently when my wife filled her car at Morrisons. This may not be relevant to your case, but I avoid supermarket fuel wherever possible.


Ah, we haven't had a debate about supermarket fuel versus garage fuel - is there a differnce?... for ages. :lol:


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Terry,
Last year following an injury I couldn't drive my van for a year,it was due for test so when well enough prepared it,although a 2000 1.9td,it is fitted with a small cat after the downpipe.My Garagist thought it could be the cause of excess smoke so we looked at options.New cat €1200,same pipe without cat,€120.I asked him to gamble with the non cat,at that much lower price worth a try.
Fitted and tested with low emissions and passed.
Like driving a different van,faster,more economical so if none of the other suggestions work may be worth a try.
Good luck BE.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

EGR valve !!!


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Hydrocell said:


> This time of year is Spain dose tend to be windy this can have an adverse affect on your fuel consumption.
> First thing to check is your Air Filter, if it very dirty then this also can reduce your MPG.
> If you had a problem with any of the engine components i.e. sensors or the lambda on the cat then you would have a fault light come up on the dash.


Thanks all, the air filter was changed according to the invoice but it's worth checking.

The first part of the trip through UK and France was very windy - right on the nose - and at first I put it down to this. But it's been flat calm in Spain and no difference.

Now I have seen something about EGR valve somewhere - I'll have a search...

Terry


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Right - EGR valve looks a good (!) candidate. At my next fillup I'll see if I can find that diesel treatment stuff and give it a try.

As I tend to drive in the max torque band all the time and rarely exceed 2500 rpm perhaps giving it a good workout at higher revs might help too.

But the air filter is first.

Thanks all for your help - it doesn't appear to be TOO serious then (apart from on the wallet!)

Terry


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/215768-2007-ducato-egr-valve-location.html

Might help
Martin


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

EGR valve problems also include

Stalling, idling problems and general rough running too (knocking and lack of power).

So are you experiencing any of these symptoms as you can end up chasing false problems.

You would know if it was the turbo as you just wouldn't get any power when you pulled away so it's not that

If it was a fuel problem (IE blocked filter) it would cut out and generally not idle

and if you are doing long journeys then highly unlikely not your CAT as it has nothing to do with blowing through the CAT just has to get to a high temp to clean it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

I sometimes get distorted figures. For example, I travel to Oswestry regularly and get 28.2 mpg on the computer, sometimes slightly more, sometimes less, but not much. One trip was 24.5 but it was blowing a hoolie outside.

Even a breeze, if it is a head wind, with have a detrimental effect.

Russell


----------

